# Orient



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't own an ORIENT but I, and I hope you, would love to see some pics and comments from owners, I must admit to being tempted on a couple of occasions.

Let's see them :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont own an Orient but really like the look of a Orient Mako xl

Borrowed this photo from the internet


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I had one but returned it , it was one of the cheaper ones, as the bracelet was awful , folded links, and Sharpe edges, but the mako always gets compared with the sekio 007 and fairs well so cant be that bad a quality, other I liked was the vintage collection like below

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-vintage-automatic-power-reserve-ffd0f001w-mens-watch-2707.html

deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I own a few & am really impressed with them all..

*CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*



















*CER1A002W0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*



















* CER1A001B0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*



















*M-Force CEX4001DO cal. 46G41 21 Jewels.*










*M-Force* *CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels.*



















*CEM58001B, cal. 469 21 jewels*










This is my only manual wind Orient & was my first of the brand, bought while on holiday visiting my ex-wife`s relatives...

* 3 Star, cal.48320 17 Jewels circa mid-1980s.*










I also have these two Orient Stars which definitely have a more up-market feel about them...

*WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*



















*YFR00001B0, cal. 46S 23 jewels.*


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice Mach......a few :laugh:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Love the first one Mach (the rest are nice as well) :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

yeah mack , they are nice, divers especially, nothing like the one I got , like is said it was a cheap one so stay away from the sub £100 ones !


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Had 2 a Mako XL and Orange Ray.

For: It is not a Seiko

Against: It is not a Seiko

Sum up: For those who want Seiko quality but do not want to follow the herd

like these two


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I love this one










I think it's one from Roy


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've owned every colour of Mako that they made (all at once sadly) but I'm down now to only one remaining, the orange...

I think the Mako's offer tremendous value for money.










Also have this mini beast too










And some Orient Stars but the price goes up on these given that they're the next level of fit 'n finish.



















This was also a previous part of "the family"


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Love Orients! Absolutely every bit as good as Seiko (who own them) and Citizen, in my opinion. Own several, but these are the ones I have photos of ...

*Orient (EX0E-01) M-Force 100M Compass Field Watch*



*Orient SP Quartz 50M Field Watch (UNE800-A CA)*



*Orient Star 'Revolver' 200m Air Diver*


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Just have this one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

reggie747 said:


>


 I really like that


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like that


 Thanks mach. I had it serviced after I picked it up by Steve Burrage of Rytetime, great bloke and great service. It looks a bit "vintage" but I think its probably only about 15 yrs old at most. It's quite nicely sized at 37mm and its none too thick either.

I'm happy with it. :thumbsup:


----------

